# A little something for the little lady



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

This is more or less, a prototype. Made from a scrap 1x12 pine board and scrap pieces of 2x4, stained with Varathane Cherry mixed with linseed oil and paint thinner. Finish is Varathane Crystal Clear Satin. 

P.S. I really need to keep working on my finish, next time will try lacquer or shellac.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Cool design idea...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Good job ,but I am not sure what I am looking at....................
Herb


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Bstrom said:


> Cool design idea...



Thank you. Can’t claim any credit for originality though, these trays are everywhere these days. But the quality ranges from “mediocre” to “horrendous”. Like this one, for example:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Herb Stoops said:


> Good job ,but I am not sure what I am looking at....................
> Herb



It’s a bathtub tray. Books, tablets, phones etc and a glass of wine, all while taking a relaxing dip.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

I love it . I knew what it was after a few seconds . Had the wine glass spot figured out immediately,but wasn’t sure about the rest till I seen the iPad .
Nice design Dennis


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

qulevrius said:


> It’s a bathtub tray. Books, tablets, phones etc and a glass of wine, all while taking a relaxing dip.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be so relaxing ,I think I would probably fall asleep. Great idea,for great therapy.
HErb


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Except maybe when the phone or tablet accidentally falls in the tub......but nice idea.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

sreilly said:


> Except maybe when the phone or tablet accidentally falls in the tub......but nice idea.


Funny but that is what I was thinking. But I know me LOL Whoops!!! Specially after the wine!!:crying:
Nice design though.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

roxanne562001 said:


> Funny but that is what I was thinking. But I know me LOL Whoops!!! Specially after the wine!!:crying:
> Nice design though.


That is what my first thought was ,slippery fingers, electronics, water, wine , all don't mix well together,and can get somewhat expense.
Herb


----------



## dman2 (Sep 4, 2019)

At least there isn't a hair dryer...


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Could have used it in the Good Old Days when the Readers Digest spent many hours drying out. It was the only Mag allowed in the Tub.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

dman2 said:


> At least there isn't a hair dryer...


Remember the plug in radio disasters of yester year?
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

I use to use a cooler lid, it held my book, coffee, and my cat lol


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

marecat3 said:


> I use to use a cooler lid, it held my book, coffee, and my cat lol


That would be good if the cat was trained to turn the pages.
Herb


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

no the cat did not turn the pages, he just liked to play with the bubbles. I sure miss that cat he was so sweet


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Project Mk2:






































Outtakes: 

1) Need better wood, even if it’ll cost a bit more. No pine next time, I’ll go with red oak.

2) I really don’t like the finish this time. Went with stain+poly “Pecan” mix and it doesn’t look very well.

3) Need slight adjustments to the design, such as tapping and dyeing wooden rods and knobs to tighten the supports. Keeping them doweled is not a solution as they’ll get loose overtime.

4) Figured out a way to flatten the mug inlay without having to chisel it out (which was nearly a disaster).

I’m sure I’ll do better next time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like it, even the color. I like the way you lined up the knot with the cup recess.
Looks good to me.
Herb


----------



## qulevrius (Mar 18, 2019)

Thank you kindly, good sir. I may be overreacting, but that’s the perfectionist in me. I do see the flaws.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Nice I really like the leg hinges.


----------

